# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Let me edit my post with the solution. I have it!

## AlexandreMBM

Hello!

I sent to Wild Man modetator:



> Hi!
> 
> I have the solution for "How to configure remote privileges for mounting of partitions via Nautilus" (Re: NX Server, policykit, remote privileges #7) today.  Let me *edit* it, please! Then you close the topic again.
> 
> Alexandre Magno


He replied: _"since that post is so old if you would like to part you solution please start a new thread and post the solution there and use thread tools to mark the thread solved"_.

I sent:




> Wild,
> 
> I would like to create the new topic contemplating a problem that is  also related to PolicyKit, but only referencing the solutions of the old  topic. 
> 
> In the old closed topic I would leave a concise step-by-step.
> 
> Alexandre Magno


I have posted "tips" in three other old threads. But I have not posted "solution" in those posts. Only "tips".

I'd like to put an exact solution in that first topic.

And I would like to open a topic with another similar problem involving Ubuntu One and perhaps ConsoleKit.

I think this improves the forum, as it leaves the threads closed with  appropriate solutions. Who seek on the Internet and found these topics  would be satisfied.

*Wild Man suggested I bring the question to you moderators.*

If he wants, I edit this post fully reproducing our messaging.

Alexandre Magno

----------


## cariboo

My suggestion would be to create a new thread, with a link to the old one. From the forum Code of Conduct:




> If a post is older than a year or so and hasn't had a new reply in that time, instead of replying to it, create a new thread. In the software world, a lot can change in a very short time, and doing things this way makes it more likely that you will find the best information. You may link to the original discussion in the new thread if you think it may be helpful.

----------


## AlexandreMBM

My suggestion:

Yes, a new thread. But no a thread with "the solution" for the old one.  Solution to the old one should be in the old one! A new thread *with a new issue* and a link to a analogic old post that was better solved for analogy also.

----------


## AlexandreMBM

I have a solution and I have a new issue (unsolved). 

A solution to a first issue that myself a old topic — a pertinent issue to that old topic.

The second issue (unsolved) does not really matter to the old topic. It actually motivates the creation of a new topic.

----------


## coffeecat

The thread you are referring to is about an obsolete, now unsupported, version of Ubuntu. Your solution may very well work in that version, or it may not. Much has changed since 10.10. That is why we usually close old threads when they are necromanced. That is why you need to be clear about which version of Ubuntu you are working with when you post fixes.

----------

